# Help needed to find a chemist



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all

My prescription came from Denmark today for my Clomid.

My local chemist had assured me on the phone that they would dispense.  When I went there, the pharmacist was very rude and told me that they don't do them and no member of his staff would have told me otherwise.  Argued for a bit that they had told me that.  Got me nowhere.   

So, with AF due any day I need to find a chemist pronto.  Ive tried Asda who Ive heard do them and my nearest doesn't!

I live in Surrey.  Can anyone help me please??!!!

Many thanks

Bambiboo x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

There are a couple of pharmacies that I have used for overseas prescriptions, I then pay for them to post the meds:-

*Rigcharm Pharmacy (Mr Ali) *
*yasser latif [[email protected]]
*93 Watney Street 
Stepney 
London 
E1 2QE 
Tel: 0207 790 9150

/links

Bushra Sheikh [[email protected]]
Director of Pharmacy/Clinical Services
Fertility2u.com
co/ Fazeley Pharmacy
11 Coleshill Street, 
Fazeley
Tamworth, B78 3RB

Tel: 01827 818 321
Mob: 0781 77 806 72
Fax: 0121 535 7056

Not sure if this of any use to you.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks very much Driver I'll try these. 

You'd think I was trying to buy heroin - I just rang one pharmicist locally and a lady whispered for me to try a number which she gave me and said ask for Chris and he's be able to help me!  I rang 'Chris' and he is going to ring me back.  Apparently they are an internet pharmacy.

Think I'll try your suggestions in the meantime though!!!

Bambi x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck

might also be worth having a read of this link:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.840


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

You are a star!!!

Went on the link and looked up a company called Central Homecare who are 20 mins from me.

Rang them and the most helpful lady ever is sorting me out!!!  Going over tomorrow to drop of prescription and hopefully pick up a bit later.  They need to check my Doctor is genuine!  They allocate you a nurse co-ordinator to advise you about the meds - more than the clinic does.

To top it all its costing £10 for 5 days of tablets.

Thanks so much, was beginning to panic.


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Asda update!! - Pharmacist at Asda has rung back and said that actually they will dispense to me so long as the prescription is written in English (which is sort of is!) and she can verify the Doctor.

Have learnt today to speak to the actual pharmacist not just whoever answers the phone!!!!

Thought Id update as it may be useful for others to know.  

Now just hope it works!!!


----------

